# Dropsy Disease or what??



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I started off with 6 female guppys. I have 2 left. I can't say for each one of them but at least 2 or 3 of them were pregnant and looked near giving birth when I mysteriously found them dead. All had their tail fin and sometimes their head nibbled a little but I'm assuming this was postmortem. I'm wondering if the other tank mates are attacking them because they are in labour. Some of them have given birth in a separate tank and none of them died while they were separated. Tank mates are: 1 sailfin molly, 2 glass catfish, 3 platys, 3 swordtails, 1 red eye tetra, 1 male guppy, 1 phantom tetra...I think that's it.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

could be dropsy ... but without any info's about water parameters, maybe some picture... is hard to say for sure.


----------

